# Good luck Ritzi



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

wishing you loads of luck today hun, i hope it's a truely magical day  

pam xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Have a lovely time meeting YOUR BOYS .....

So pleased for you ...

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Have a wonderful time today, the first of many very special memories...don't forget your camera!
Viva
X


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Have a fab day meeting your sons, it truely is a magical time and one you will never forget.

Can't wait to hear your updates.
Love
OT x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I can't wait either!
Hope it goes really, really well Ritzi.

Thinking of you
Crusoe
x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Woops - posted on the other thread!   But just seen this one and wanted to say again - enjoy every minute of today honey! Wishing you and your DH every happiness with your sons.    

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hope today has just been truly magical!!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG we are a mummy and daddy!

went to scoops house first - he came and opened the doors on his tip-toes and i burst into tears     
spent a couple of hours playing before his nap with the fc saying where's mamma? where's dadda? and him pointing at us  

went to dizzy's house - he opened the door with a hello mummy you come for party - hello daddy   big kisses and cuddles. fc ushered us to kitchen and dizzy had laid the table (plastic tea set   ) and we had party food lunch and dizzy poured us all a hot chocolate each from his plastic teapot  

it was so wonderful   can't wait to see what tomorrow brings  

THANK YOU ALL

ritz


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Aaaahhhhhwwww!!!  How lovely!

Ritzi, what a fab day you have had!  They both sound so cute and sooooooo ready for their new Mummy and Daddy.

Enjoy every minute and rest when you can.
Love
OT x


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow Ritzi - sounds amazing. I went all goosey with excitement reading your post!
XXXXX


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

ritzi I am so happy for you both

How absolutely amazing and makes it all worth while

I am a soppy cow but have tears of joy just for you


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

wow Ritzi

What a wonderful day, sounds so magical and absolutely lovely.

So happy for you hun.
      

Nefe
xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sounds like a wonderful day and the best thing is knowing there are many more days to come with your new sons.

So pleased for you   .

Cindy


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

How fab Ritzi!!!!!!!!!!!!
JD x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

ritzi 

your day sounds perfect. so very pleased for you.

lots of love camly x x x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

So cute Ritzi   .  Your sons sound lovely   

Enjoy your introductions hun  

CONGRATULATIONS - the wait is finally over  
Dame Edna x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi
have pm'd you, sounds like you had a truly wonderful magical day with your sons!!

Julia xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh that's just made me all teary, how absolutely overwhelming and gorgeous. I'm SO SO pleased for you both  

B xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh Ritzi and DH

what a fab day you have had- makes me remember back to intros which feel like a life time ago and were only 9months ago!

enjoy

xxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Ritzi,

Such a fabulous time for you all.

I am so excited for you all.

Lots of love.

mavis x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG .. sounds so amazing i did not realise they were with different foster families that must be hard work for your intros.. but how wonderful that soon you will all be together ... it makes me      in a happy wonderful way xxxx


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Congratulations Ritzi and dh

Your post nearly had me in tears, I am so happy for you to have found two such wonderful boys who I am sure will bring you lots and lots of happiness.  

I hope the time flies between now and when they come home to you forever.

RLH


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Ooh just found this and I posted on the other thread last night. It sounds like a magical day   This is it Ritzi- You are a mummy!
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your special day
L x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Ritzi

So lovely to read you post - You're A Mummy & Daddy    

Can't wait to hear how you've got on today but remember how tiring intro's are    Wishing you DH & Your Sons All the Best xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi ritzi -

sooo lovely to hear the news of your day!  the boys sound really amazing and it just sounds like a gorgeous day.

congratulations to you and dh!

aimee


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Ritzi - what a wonderful start to your new life. Enjoy every minute of being the wonderful mummy and daddy I know you'll be.   

CG xxxxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Ritzi - what a wonderful day for your Dh after all you've been through this past year.

Enjoy every moment  

Blu


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Ritzi and dh
I've been trying to get on here for a few days now to say congratulations!
It all sounded lovely   and made me cry reading about it  
Hope you're all having lots of fun together
So happy for you - see you on the parents' board soon when all's settled down

love
Claire x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry if this sounds v stupid but I don't know the process, but are the boys home with Mummy and Daddy Ritzi now or do they have more intro meetings before that happens......?  

Ritzi I'm just excited to hear how it's all going sorry  

B xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all

I'm knackered! 

dizzy who is 3 is completely in love with his daddy   he has to try to fit 'daddy' into every sentence   he's not had a dad before so its all new and lovely.  i wonder how long it will be before we are trying to quiet him down  

scoop who is 1 is finding his feet with us - while his FC is out he will let us feed, change, cuddle him etc but once FC is home he only has eyes for her   but i'm glad he is so securely attached - bodes well for us in the future i think  

B - yes they are still with their foster carers, we see them every day until they move in - for us it is a two week process with the daily 2 hour round trip. no wonder i'm knackered! 

rhians mum text me today to send her and rhians love - i miss her today   funny how it hits you sometimes.

tomorrow we are out alone for lunch and play - hoping all goes well   2 boys can be a handful! 

thanks for all the support - ritz


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Have a lovely day tomorrow- i know we enjoyed our 1st day as a family of 4 during intros.

I know intros are tiring as we had a 2hour drive daily however the days our 2 came home for the days our LA paid for us to stay in a hotel nr FC house so we only had the hour drive home and them hour drive back to FC and then a friend came into our house to "straighten" it up again for the next day of being home as only home for 4hours each day and didnt want to spend any time having to clean/tidy up

Our DS was the same as your younger DS however when FC was about i would pick him up and distract him and say  in a soft tone "oh lets go look at xxx as mummy wants to show you x" and we had the odd tear however now he is a mummys boy 

our DD who is the same age as your older DS was very taken to her Daddy too! (had him wrapped around her little finger in seconds and still has!)

it brings it all back to me

How sweet of Rhian's mum- she is watching down on you being the mummy you are ment to be 

xxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow Ritzi I didnt realise intros was for two weeks! 

You will be exhausted! But so so happy

Glad it is all going well


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Ritzi,

You are doing so well.

It must be lovely but so intense and tiring.  Please dont be hard on yourself, when you are through this bit you can then work at settling down to you own routine in your family home.  We are all v proud of u.

I bet dh is so happy it must have bought  lump to you throats being calles daddy.

I think with scoop it all sounds very natural for a child of that age and as you say bodes well.

Keep up the good work you 2 - well you 4 soon be through.

Wishing you lots of love and energy.

mavis x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi ritzi

u seem to be having a wonderful time. sooo very happy for you both.  sounds great.

got   in my eyes.  it was lovely of rhian's mum to send you a text and i do believe that rhian is watchin over you.  

lots of love camly x x x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ritzi for missing your rhian!  

and so glad to hear how its going with your two DSs!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sounds like its all going really well ritzi..and yes it is knackering  yes a good attachment to FM is a very good sign and with a hopefully supportive handover to you scoop will transfer gis attachments very nicely to you at his young age  
sure rhian is watching over all of this with you 

hope you had some lovely family time today    

kj x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ritzi
sounds like you are having lots and lots of fun, i bet dh face lights up every time he gets called daddy!! 
i am so glad everything is going well for you, and i cant wait to read your next installment.

Julia


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Ritzi

Its lovely to read your updates and how well things are going with your boys.  

We were lucky with the FC only living 5 minutes drive away, it must be so tiring having to do all that travelling on top of the emotional and stressful time of intros.

They will soon be home though and then you will find things a bit easier.

Love
OT x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Ritzi - so pleased that everything is going so well.  Hope you had a fantastic first day out on your own with your boys today. 

CG xxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all  

its our day off today..............days off do not exist anymore! i've been running around shopping - washing clothes etc  

we have to phone the boys later - missing them already  

so far so good we thinks   we wish move in day could be sooner - but its only 1 more week - then the rest of our lives. 

its our final day at their houses tomorrow - from wednesday they are home with us during the day then bathed and put in the car and driven to their Fc's.........then picked up early AM - seems a bit   to me to do a 4 hour drive just for them to go to sleep but hey ho! 

thanks for all the support - oh i bought the cutest sleepsuit today (to keep them warm in the car) that is blue and stripy and says 'i love my mummy'  

ritz


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Ritzi- fab to hear that everything ios going well

Our DD couldnt understand why we had to have a "rest day" and took mega huff with us and she didnt understand the phone and FC said i sounds very differant on phone so DD wouldnt have really known it was us

oh no more "days off " for you! or DH- however remember to have some "me" time - i go out once a month for a girlie day inc shopping and lunch with one of my best friends and DH goes out and does "boys stuff" with his dad and bro once a month too.

only 1 more week!

xxxxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I love the idea of the sleep suit! 

Sounds soooooo cute.

I am glad all is going so well


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Ritzi,

How fabulous, you are there.

Sleepsuit so sooo snuggly and cute.

It wont be long till they are home with you.

Keep up the good work.

Lots of love to you all.

mavis x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ritzi

Sorry, I have only just managed to catch up with your news.  Congratulations.

Glad the intros are going well and the boys are bonding well.  We had 2 weeks of intros with the same distance travelling and we were also knackered, but on the days where we had to drop him off and be there again first thing in the morning we stayed in a Travelodge and SS picked up the bill, we did that a couple of times.  Hopefully this week will fly by and you can have them both home very soon.

Tracey x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Loving reading this Ritzi  
xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

its great to hear things are going well, hope you have managed to get some rest today, it sounds as though you have some VERY busy days coming up and a lot of travelling but it will be fab to move the intros to your home.

I'm sure the next week will fly by and you will soon all be home together.

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw it will be lovely these next few days having them in YOUR home 
i know these days when you have to take them back seem pointless (esp when it involves sooo much driving which is knackering) but just keep focussed on the fact that they do this formula of intros because it really DOES work, you will feel yourselves and the children making the transtiton over the coming week and you'll all feel REALLY ready when its placement day  

keep having fun!!

kj x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah - our boys are having an afternoon nap in their own beds  

mummy has a chance to get online and daddy is playing some silly computer game   hot drinks are within reach and all is quiet on the western front!  

boys sw coming at 3 though so best go tidy up a bit - my house has never been this messy - i love it!

ritz


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey and that'll be the last hot drinks you'll finish in a while!    Welcome to the world of tepid tea    
Sounds like you're having fun, I'm so pleased for you all - and wow, 3 year old still napping - fantastic!!    

Claire x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Aw! Ritzi it's lovely mess though isn't it? And it's lovely tiredness too eh?!

So glad all is well, is this right ... just 5 days to go?!?!

B xx


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow Ritzi - sounds like total bliss there, you are a real family already!
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

good times! 

lovely to hear how its all going.

enjoy x x x x x x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ahhh sounds LOVELY!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah i remember that first nap in own beds like it was yesterday, such a fab feeling   
not long now 

kj x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Great news Ritzi - a family at last


----------

